# Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX SATA 6G/s Storage



## The Sorcerer (May 4, 2011)

SATA 6G/s drives are coming in hot and fresh as WD India sends me a WD5000AAKX drive for evaluation
*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/AAKX/IMG_0564.jpg

*Pics, Specs and First Impressions*
*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/AAKX/IMG_0565.jpg*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/AAKX/IMG_0568.jpg
In any case I had to open it. When I got this, the foam didn't seem to have been stuffed between the PCB and the drive.

*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/AAKX/IMG_0570.jpg
As far as what I've read, their newer lineups of the entire series (Green, Blue and Black Caviar) are SATA 6Gb/s drives, although they are aligned for 512B. Then again, I haven't seen any other hard drives from the respected competitors with 4K alignment. As far as SATA 6Gb/s is concerned

After opening it up:
*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/AAKX/IMG_0573.jpg
The drive uses Marvell 88i9045-tfj2 controller, a 16MB Hynix H5DU1262GTR-E3C DDR module (1.8V, 5-5-5 latency), and a SMOOTH L7251 3.1 motor driver. The motor driver and the Controller are the same as what its used in WD's 6000HLHX Velociraptor drive. The PCB is a Rev. A design and the jumper/power/SATA interface is by foxconn.

*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/AAKX/cdi.jpg

Lets see how this one performs...
*Test Setup and Benchmarks*
*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/AAKX/bc.jpg

*Boot Load Time*
*spreadsheets.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdGVTeENWV1I1dlV6STNiWkphMTRybmc&oid=111&zx=88bdbfc31s18
-----
*Transfer Tests*
*spreadsheets.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdGVTeENWV1I1dlV6STNiWkphMTRybmc&oid=112&zx=k6n4effjuinv
-----
*AS SSD Tests*
*spreadsheets.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdGVTeENWV1I1dlV6STNiWkphMTRybmc&oid=113&zx=rj0lybiskwz1

*spreadsheets.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdGVTeENWV1I1dlV6STNiWkphMTRybmc&oid=114&zx=2m1ulpkp24ji
-----
*CrystalDisk Benchmarks*
*spreadsheets.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdGVTeENWV1I1dlV6STNiWkphMTRybmc&oid=115&zx=x269sp3uoihr


*spreadsheets.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdGVTeENWV1I1dlV6STNiWkphMTRybmc&oid=116&zx=49boztwwxijy
-----
*ATTO Benchmarks*
*spreadsheets.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdGVTeENWV1I1dlV6STNiWkphMTRybmc&oid=117&zx=3f27ogprjelu

*spreadsheets.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdGVTeENWV1I1dlV6STNiWkphMTRybmc&oid=118&zx=xq85zhc1hzpa
-----
*AIDA64 Disk Benchmark*
*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/aida64write.jpg*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/aida64ranwrite.jpg*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/aida64avgwracc.jpg

*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/aida64linread.jpg*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/aida64ranread.jpg*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/aida64avgREADacc.jpg

*Conclusion*
Seagate's own Green edition drive performs faster than Caviar Blue Series. Ouch!!

Only advantage I see is the access time and boot load time but as said in the Seagate's ST2000DL003 review is most likely because of the thicker density platters. Remember, the WD Drive that I am testing is a 500GB and I compared it to Seagate 2TB drive with the same SATA 6Gb/s interface. AAKX also feels bit quicker when coming out of the hibernation mode.

At first, I had a doubt in mind if mechanical drives can ever take full advantage of SATA 6Gb/s interface with good sequential/random transfer speeds and decent enough Access time while maintaining the same power consumption level and the RPM. We'll still need to see more and more SATA 6Gb/s drives to make that conclusion.

But here's the thought:
If you're one of those guys who buy a lot of harddrives for secondary storage, its most likely you will look out for a drive (irrespective of the capacity as long as its enough for primary boot device) that is fast enough. You're getting a Older Western Digital Velociraptor 300/600GB HLFS drives- and there's always SSD. Western Digital got work cut out for them, as Seagate India announced yesterday about their SSD series.

This is a 4K aligned drive with WD's Advanced Format. The manufacturer's warranty is for 3 years. The MRP is about Rs. 1900+ taxes. Its just going to take the place of 5000AAKS Blue Caviar.


----------



## saswat23 (May 20, 2011)

But where on the disc is it written that its SATA3 i.e SATA6Gbps


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 5, 2011)

the model no i.e. *AAKX* tells whether it is Sata3 or Sata2. Green or Blue.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 5, 2011)

Then check for 2nd the pic above. What exactly is written under the sl no. What does that 3Gbps mean. 
I have the very same HDD. So, if i connect the HDD to SATA3 port of my mobo then will i get SATA 6Gbps performance...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 5, 2011)

Download and Install CrystalDisk Info. If the Transfer mode said SATA/600, then its a SATA 6Gb/s drive. If not, PM me the picture of the drive and the screenshot of CrystalDisk Info.

Are you sure you're not reading the part where it says "Pin 5-6 limits to 3Gb/s" by any chance?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 5, 2011)

yes, i read that only. So, what does it exactly mean. Can you explain me.


----------



## Joker (Jun 5, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> yes, i read that only. So, what does it exactly mean. Can you explain me.


it means this:
*i.imgur.com/2jsK4.jpg


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 5, 2011)

thanks a lot joker.


----------

